

Twitter buzzing seconds after earthquake in NYC - petervandijck
http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2011/08/23/4892/twitter-buzzing-about-earthquake-in-nyc

======
sirmxanot
I was right near the center of it. Was pretty scary. The building I'm in was
shaking. Definitely made my day a bit more interesting.

